
A Snapshot of Corporate Profiling - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.privacyinternational.org/feature/1721/snapshot-corporate-profiling
======
DyslexicAtheist
from the second paper linked in the article

 _" Orbitz Worldwide Inc. has found that people who use Mac computers spend as
much as 30% more a night on hotels, so the online travel agency is starting to
show them different, and sometimes costlier, travel options than Windows
visitors see.”_

